# Green Beans for Goats?



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a ton of green beans in my garden and the goats love them. I harvest about a pound a day and feed them to my 4 does. 

It's done them no harm, but I am curious if this is a nutritional supplement, or just a treat. I assume they are getting a nice dose of protein, extra calories, and fiber from this, but then I also read that beans have anti-nutritional components that negate any benefit. But I think this probably refers to mature, uncooked beans, not green beans.

Some that I feed are "overgrown" and have pretty mature beans in there, but haven't begun to dry out or anything. 

Anyway, just curious  And kind of wondering if I should plant some more beans, and possibly slightly reduce my feed bill.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

not sure, we tried some iceburg lettuce last night (outer shell)..nope..nada...which is good because I remembered it caused "wet tail" in my hamsters 30 yrs ago

"supposedly" they will not eat anything bad for them...well ours love red clover...and it is not good and gives them loose stool..they still find it though:mrgreen:


----------

